# This Guy is Too Cool!



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 15, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/southern_counties/4426096.stm


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Good on him.


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

There has been a good series running on the TV Joe, capturing the memories of the last of these survivors of WW1 before they die.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2005)

To think he has seen aviation since its earliest days till now.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## trackend (Nov 16, 2005)

This is the link to the TV series web page The Last Tommy.
The final programme was last nignt.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/war/wwone/last_tommy_gallery.shtml


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

that's quite a guy! good on him.........


----------



## plan_D (Nov 18, 2005)

An excellent man.


----------



## ww1ace (Nov 30, 2005)

What ever happened to Harry Patch?


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

Last I heard WW Harry is still about.


----------

